# Need help for getting Lettera di Invito



## riya-g (Jan 13, 2017)

me and my spouse live in Pisa and my spouse in working in a company here. My parents are interested in visiting us in Pisa. One of the requirements for tourist visa application is "Lettera di Invito". I am not able to figure out which office to go to in Pisa. Can anyone guide or help me with this please? Any information regarding the invitation letter would be helpful.


----------



## LandoftheExpats (Mar 3, 2018)

*Here's an answer*



riya-g said:


> me and my spouse live in Pisa and my spouse in working in a company here. My parents are interested in visiting us in Pisa. One of the requirements for tourist visa application is "Lettera di Invito". I am not able to figure out which office to go to in Pisa. Can anyone guide or help me with this please? Any information regarding the invitation letter would be helpful.


Hi, maybe you already had an answer from someone else but I'll try to answer here as well. You just have to get a written invitation from an Italian resident which covers the stay of the visitor in Italy. The resident basically has to agree to take full responsibility for the visitor, both with respect to any expenses incurred during the stay and as regards their leaving the country.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If your spouse is an Italian citizen, getting a letter of invitation for your parents should not be a problem. If your spouse is not an Italian citizen, then it won't be possible for your parents to visit. At least this is how it works in USA and in Italy, I can't see any Italian citizen willing to take on such a responsibility for people who are not their relatives and even then it would be a lot of responsibility that most people might not want to risk.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

LandoftheExpats said:


> You just have to get a written invitation from an Italian resident which covers the stay of the visitor in Italy. The resident basically has to agree to take full responsibility for the visitor, both with respect to any expenses incurred during the stay and as regards their leaving the country.


Only an Italian citizen has the right to do this and not a foreigner who has residency.


----------



## riya-g (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you all for replying. I was able to find a travel agent "vistoturistico" in Italy and got the Lettero di Invito
It is possible for non-Italian people to provide an invitation letter, provided they have a proper long term visa, residence permit and Permesso di Soggiorno.


----------

